# Etihad Towers vs Nation Towers: Pros/Cons



## wfcp

What are the advantages/disadvantages when selecting between Etihad Towers or Nation Towers for a 2 bedroom apartment? Any other alternatives at the lower-south-end of the corniche?


----------



## AlexDhabi

My thoughts on this question:
Very similar location, similar standard of finish, similar views (depending on which floor), similar parking underground for residents. NT has the option for duplex (on two floors) which come with massive windows and superb views. ET has the best kitchens. I think the bathrooms are better in NT.
I think NT has better shops/mall underneath for daily use. Neither gives you automatic beach access. Visitors are more closely monitored in ET in my experience. Visitors can park for free in the mall/street at NT, but at ET they have to pay for longer stays. If you are working on the Corniche or want to go to Marina Mall the exit at ET will probably annoy you as you have to go all the way to the InterContinental and do a u-turn. Much easier routes in-and-out at NT.


----------



## wfcp

Thanks for the response. Very useful. How about in terms of facilities, e.g. swimming pool, gym, chill out areas, any other? Are they for free? Which do you like better?

I am also worried a bit about the shops, like when I get hungry and want to get some food, I am afraid Etihad towers would be a bit too far or expensive to get something there every day?

I also wonder about the security checks? What happens if friends want to visit me during the afternoon, or stay overnight? Even if they don't park but walk in - will that be a mess?

Another thing, our family might need a maid eventually, from what I saw the apartments in Nation Towers or Etihad Towers don't have a maid room? How does it work with maids?

My work would require going almost daily to Intercontinental, and I am struggling to figure out any other condos that are conveniently close, other than NT or ET, any ideas?


----------



## Viktoria104

We were in the process of making the same decision and have just signed for NT. We have one of those beautiful duplexes. Apart from the apartment itself and other things already mentioned - we like the pool at St Regis very much (which is included as well as their gym) and the option to get a membership at Nation Riviera is also good. Our apartment does have a maid's room, but as far as I saw there are plenty of live-out maids available, too (I personally prefer that, even though there would be room). 

Plus, apart from many options at the mall at Nation Towers (including an organic supermarket), there is a 24 hours Spinney's not far.


----------

